# Favorite Beer



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Whats everyone's favorite beer? If it isn't listed please post


----------



## ben_fishin (Apr 6, 2004)

Tie between Labatts blue and icehouse


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

1. Grolsch, St. Pauli Girl, Beck's, Heineken, etc. ("German" beer).....anything strong, bitter, crisp and refreshing (lol)

2. Guiness stout, Dragon stout. 

3. Budweiser.

If I could only have one it would be Grolsch.

I dont really drink much anymore....but in my younger days Ive been known to slam em down.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

das gute ....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Bud Light for me all year except when at camp its Coors Light then cause I'm not buying


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

my brother's home brew


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Coors Extra Gold. Dark with a good deep taste like some of the imported beers. Problem is I drink enough beer that I can't afford the imports.  
Does anyone remember what Bud was like 20 years ago? Dark and semi stout. Now it is like a lite beer and almost ther same as Bud Lite.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a cheap drunk.......LOL......... Busch Light does me just fine............Rich


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Yuengling (when I can get it) or Molson Canadian


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the replies made me think, back when i was young and had no money (and needed a LOT of beer), it was goebels, black label, red white and blue, the cheaper it was the better it tasted!  I think they were like 3.99 a 12 pack. Lazer malt liquor was like 99 cents for a 40 oz.....  

I used to work at a beer store so I could try all the different kinds of beers....that was one of the funnest jobs i ever had.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

hardwaterfan, I remember those beers well, I drank a ton of those years ago.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i am poor and young so
molson xxx when i can get it 
budlite for fun and parties
busch lite or bush for deer camp
and milwaulkees best just to get tore up after a few you cant tell 4.99 a 12 pack you cant beat that with a bat


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I had to pick "other".

I usually drink Miller Lite, have to watch my girlish figure...

But I chose the "other" category. I really like Guiness. Probably too much.
Molson XXX has a special place in my liver.
My two other favs are "cold" and "plenty of" beer. 

I'm thirsty.


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

I limit myself to one beer because I take two cholesterol medications (Lopid & Pravachol). Therefore, I buy a top quality microbrew, Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold. It is an awsome beer. I couldn't afford to buy it if I drank much.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Amstel/Heineken. Anything else is schwag! 

Wasatch Cutthroat brewed in Park City Utah is my favorite microbrew though.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Bud Light for me!!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Honey Brown, to satisfy my sweet tooth, and Killians. I don't drink a 12 pks worth a year though, so I can splurge on these.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

labatt blue


----------



## redman (Apr 14, 2004)

#1 beer of all times is MOLSEN XXX


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

There are so many its hard to pick just one. Had a Warsteiner the other day and it was really good. I would have to say some of my favorites are Amber Bock and Killians. But I drink everything from PBR to Guiness. PBR is making a come back, after spending only 400 hundred thousand in advertising last year their sales went up over 30%. I know 400 g's sounds like a lot of money but Budwiser spent sever hundred million dollars and didnt have an increase of sales that was anything close to PBR.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Molson Canadian for sure 

Unless you are talking Micro Brews, then it's a brown, stout, or even a wheat. Although Rockbottom Brewery in Cincinnati Makes a KILLER Pale Ale: Crosley Field is the name. I'll have my fair share of that this weekend  But then again........if German is available (Hofbrau Festbier, Lowenbrau, St. Pauli Girl, Warsteiner) you can count me in there first  Guinness is good too....but best out of the can and chilled at 44 Deg F. Any colder and it is crap, any warmer and it is crap. MUST be poured slowly into a glass, let the head form and dissapate as the Nitrogen and Beer are released into the stout. MMMM.............. 

Did anyone purchase the Michelob Sampler Pack that was out a year ago or so? Had 18 bottles of beer and 2 glasses in the case? There was a VERY fine selection in there, only available in that kit: Michelob Marzen. I must say that is likely one of the best Marzen's I have ever had, and we've had a few


----------



## Mrfunnieman (Apr 8, 2004)

I have enjoyed the gambit of beers, but I definitely lean towards fuller bodied beers. I have a hard time drinking domestic pilsners. I have done some home brewing, but my beer of choice is Blue Moon. I can't think of anything more refreshing that a cold beer on a warm summer evening. THE most refreshing beer I ever had was Budwiser (after being at work and then helping a friend roll his freshly seeded lawn. I don't know how he got that beer so cold.) That occasion stands out as my most enjoyable beer experience.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

TT,

I hear ya on the PBR. Old Style (originally from Chicago) was brewed by the Pabst Brewing Company. They sold the "recipe" to Miller back a few years ago, and they still make Old Style, but have changed the recipe. It isn't bad, but finally found out where the original recipe went to. They sold it to the City Brewery in Milwaukee, and they are now brewing the original "Old Style" under the name of LaCrosse Lager. VERY good when ice cold, but gets extremely bitter when warming down. I'm the king of cheep beers  I've tried them all, and still looking for more. Pabst also brews "Lone Star", which is a big seller in Texas. You can get it from the Andersons in Columbus. It's not bad either, kind of the "Natural Light" to Pabst I suppose. Just a watered down version of PBR.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

I have to limit myself to 8-10/day because of my high blood pressure. But when I do enjoy a cold one, its definitely Miller Lite. But its next closest competition in my book is Free Beer.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hudy Delight Always Andforever


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If I had to pick one it would be Chimay Blue. Trappist Westmalle Triple, Trappist Orval, Pilsen Urquel, Leffe Blonde, Labatt's Maximum Ice, Duvel are all excellent. 
The yeast in the Duvel gives me a raging headache the next day but it's still good.
When the stash runs out I have to settle for Busch Light.


----------



## finburger (Apr 14, 2004)

Why not list real beers? Beers with flavor and character?

My personal favorite is Beamish, followed closely by Guiness. Can't beat a good stout or porter.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

*Labatts !!!!* any temp, hot or cold. Micro Brews are for tea drinkers and everything else is just carp, or crap, whatever... same thing. "burp"


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is a good website to find reviews on brews. I frequent there often 

http://www.beeradvocate.com/


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I like my homebrew the best. I make a good german wheat beer but its from a kit so its not top secret or anything, but still better than you can get locally. Other than that Killians and Dos Equis Amber.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dos Equis Especiale is very good indeed!  What kind of kit do you brew from?


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Guiness
Goose Island (Chicago)
Sam Adams

Was a Christian Moerlien fan back in the day (when brewed by Hudi), but it could have been the atmospehere of Flanagans (Cincinnati, before 2nd street was "pete rose") that helped.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Look up, see blue! Labatte Blue!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

The response is amazing!

Miller is my default beer. I also enjoy Dos Equis Amber, LaBatt Blue, Fosters, Rolling Rock, Bud, Amber Bock, My homebrew was the best. I can't forget my younger days when Miller was $13.00 a case and now a 30 pack is $12.49. We'd go skiing at Seven Springs and drink Iron City Light, had to have an iron gut for that. The best was the time 9 guys took off in the rain for lake Rupert with 9 cases of Red White and Blue, we thought we were being patriotic when actually we were being idiotic. Took days for that one to wear off.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> 1. Grolsch, St. Pauli Girl, Beck's, Heineken, etc. ("German" beer).....anything strong, bitter, crisp and refreshing (lol)
> 
> If I could only have one it would be Grolsch.
> 
> .


GROLSCH !!!!!!!!
I agree with hardwaterfan 110%

....and you're living at the Bittersweet Motel


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That disappeared about three years ago after Miller bought out Pabst. Reason? It was knocking the crap out of MGD so they discontinued it!  
Easy to eliminate the compitition when you own them.  
Anyone (Big Daddy) know if they sold the recipe and to whom and the name it is being marketed under?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

My next one.
Actually, Labatt's blue light from the duty free store at one of the bridges going into Canada from N.Y.
Definition of a drinking problem, 2 hands, 1 mouth


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Miller High Life...The Champagne of Beers


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Grolsch is actually Dutch, brewed in Holland.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Dos Equis also has a dark beer that I drank a lot of when I was in Mexico, very good. There we a few other beers that i had that was pretty good, oh wait that was tequila! How about Red Stripe? Very unique flavor and pretty good for something different once in a while.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

When it is beer it is Coors light but I have to say that an ICE COLD Mikes hard lemonade is one of my favorites as far as alcoholic beverages are concerned. Man those are so good. Cant wait to have one tonight now.


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

I cant believe knowone has mentioned keystone lite! $11.99 for a 30 pk. Its made by coors and taste like coors. But for a high quality beer Great lakes edmund fitzgearld Porter is my choice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I didnt mean to say that the beers were from Germany but that they had that certain characteristic of being relatively clear tasting, bitter (Grolsch more than the others), crisp, etc....I didnt know how else to say it. I call it a "German" taste....as its main characteristic being a crisp clear bitterness rather than a flavor of some sort, such as the Sam Adams flavors, although they are all really good. Although of course Germany makes lots of more "flavored" beer.

Have to agree with the Molsen XXX fans as well, thats a great beer! And also as far as more highly flavored beers, has anyone tried the Sierra Nevada beers, they are expensive but excellent tasting.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sierra Nevada is pretty good. I like when some of the brewers put out their sample packs, Saranc put out a good sample pack last year that was a 12 pack with 6 different beers. Michelob had one that had some really good beers had a black and tan that was great and honey wheat that was good. Sam Adams and Petes Wicked are the other sample packs I've tried. I really like a half and half at the bar, half guiness and half harp, when its poured you can see the 2 different beers in your glass. I think draft beer taste much better.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

when i have money, sam adams or killians(sp?), when i'm poor its the high life for me.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hardwater,

Got ya  Molson XXX is too sweet for me. Other than the 7.3% alc. content, I don't really care for it. LOL. Now Molson Canadian on the other hand, like 5.5%, and FANTASTIC. Smooth as heck.

Anyone been to Gordon Biersch down at Nationwide? Their Golden Export on tap is FANTASTIC.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shane,

You can still get the Heifweizen and the Black and Tan, as well as the Honey Lager in stores. Some of the stores up north carry the weizen and the Black and Tan.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have got the Honey Lager in a 6 pack before but have not seen the others. The Heifweizen was good also. Been to the Gordon Biersch several times and have liked the beers that i have tried. If you want a really good variety go to Teds Montana Grill just down the street, they have probably 40 or 50 different beers, all bottles though nothing on tap.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone ever drink Red Stripe? Its from Jamaica and has a sweet taste to it that is pretty good. Also it comes in a short fat bottle that is pretty neat, kinda like the old Blazt bottles.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Red Star Tavern has about 20 different beers on tap, and only 4 American brews  Ok....maybe 5  Rest is the GOOD STUFF  Just a block up from Ted's Montana.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Have not been to the Red Star yet. A few people I work with went there and got bad service and said they wouldnt go back. This was in the first few weeks of opening so maybe they got things worked out by now.


----------



## Carpman_1977 (Apr 21, 2004)

For sure, my favorite is Guinness. I love ordering a tallie at a bar, and then order my wife's Bud Light and hold them next to each other. It's like night and day as far as the difference. And the weirdest thing is: the warmer it gets, the better it is! What's the perfect weekend? A 6 pack of Guinness, a bag of those old style sourdough pretzels and the Penn State game on Saturday, and follow that up with another 6-er of Guinney, some hot wings, and the Steeler game on Sunday. (I can't wait for football.) 

As far as #2 goes, I haven't heard anyone mention Honey Brown. Am I the only one out there who likes it? I spent a majority of my college life drinking that stuff, and for $4.99 a 6 pack, that's not too bad. Of course, when you polish off four 23 oz. Honey Brown drafts in a little over an hour, it kinda wears on you.

I forgot to mention a bar that I went ot in Akron. 69 Taps has exactly what it says- 69 different beers on tap everynight! A bunch of weird drafts (Sawtooth Pale Ale??) but it's unique. I went there once before an Aeros game and tried as many as I could. I can't remember a single name of what I tried, but I went through 12 of them. 

Do I hear an outing?????


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I like Honey Brown also. You are right about Guinness getting better as it warms up, seems that way with most dark beers but light beers seems the colder the better. The only problem with your perfect weekend is you said Penn State game by mistake, you wanted to say Ohio State!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

OGF BEER OUTING! Sounds great!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

How about Leinenkugel? They have a Leinenkugel red that is about like Killians Red but what is really good if you can find it is Leinenkugel Dark and Creamy on draft. Only ever found it one place and that was on St Patrick day, one of the best beers i have ever had.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Ahhh yes, Leinenkugels. One of our reasons for a small stream trout trip to western Wisconsin each spring. Also the beer to look forward to at the chainsaw sister's saloon after a week in the boundary waters (Minnesota).


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man I wanted to go to Chainsaw Sister but have not been there yet. My dad and brothers went there this year before there trip. I stopped in at the Portage Inn for a Pigs Eye Pilsner after my last trip though.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Pigs eye? Ouch. I can still feel the stomach ache a year later. That is probably the worst beer I have every tried to drink. But - it came after a bar tour of Ely, including some of their finer fare (grain belt lager, old style, weiderman, strohs, hamms, etc.).


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

It wasnt the best but after 6 days with nothing cold to drink it was pretty good!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Lets see...

The best beer I have ever had in my entire life was a pint of Guinness in Little Bridge pub in Dingle, Co. Kerry. I also had a close second (only because the atmosphere was trash) at the Gravity Bar in Dublin (on top of the brewery. The only regret I have from that trip was that the Guinness over there is exponentially superior to Guinness here, ruining my appreciation for Guinness bought locally, apparently it does not travel well. Btw, Guinness at the brewery was served very cold, contrary to popular belief that the Irish drink Guinness warm.

That being said, I used to brew a very good Belgian white ale...I still have the recipe somewhere.

I am also a fan of Miller High Life for a good ice cold domestic beer and Miller Lite when I want to pound a few .

In a bar I almost always order Bass on tap however...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

OK Ive got something to throw in....

Most beer drinkers have tried Molson, but have you ever tried "Molson Brador" and what did you think of it?

We sold it for a while back in the very early 90's and I havent seen it since! My boss (in the early 90s) said they werent allowed to import it anymore because they lowered the allowable alcohol content that you could import. 

Of course, now that they raised it, I expected to see it around, but havent. If youve seen it for sale, let me know. 

Its a dark, strong beer. (But not too dark or strong.) Its real good.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

LABBATS BLUE!!!!!!! Man a great beer and best on tap ice cold!!!!!!!! But when in Germany 1878, can't beat it, But BLUE is it most of the time with a Honey Brown a close second. Man I'm thirsty, see yah!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

has any one had a kalick from the bahamas it is like a carona with a kick........i liked to put a lime in it and a shot of bacardi lemon man that is good..........jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

is it just me or has "j" drank to many blues


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

busch light for me, that or Stroh's


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Grab a flight over to England, then to Ireland and then Germany.  That is REAL BEER over there.  They even had full bodied, dark/thick beer in Iran.  All of the beer across the Pond puts the stuff we buy over here to shame. Just catch a flight and give it a try.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Lots of Replies Here

I've never tried Honey Brown but my boss swears by it so I may have to try it. I appoligize for being the young'n and not adding all these other beers to the list, I'm only 21



I second the OGF Beer Outing


----------



## pwrmaster7 (Jun 29, 2004)

well my favorite beer is definately great lakes christmas ale and eliot ness. but i also love dos equis special lager and for domestic beer i drink coors original. mmm gonna go get a dos out of the fridege now, that sounds good in a nice tall frozen mug. 

tom


----------



## pwrmaster7 (Jun 29, 2004)

any german beer has a special place in my heart as well. ive drank so much warsteiner in the past coupl eyears im surprised im not talkign in german yet. and i usually only drink heavily on weekends so i usually go with the great lakes sampler 12 pack when about 6 of those strong beers get ya feeling good.!!

tom


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Not being a frequent beer drinker, I have a VERY limited experience compared to some of you who really know oyur beers. 
So I have a question. Are their other beers that are as sweet, or sweeter than Honey Brown? I have a huge sweet tooth. And then theres my chocolate problem............. Hmmmm....chocolate beer!?


----------



## Fishzilla (May 8, 2004)

Twister-I'll second the OGF beer outing! I drink Miller Lite but the greatest beer of all time is Old Frothingslosh- "largely" because of that beauty queen on the can.


----------



## Mrfunnieman (Apr 8, 2004)

There's been a lot of talk about Guiness, but Barley's, in Columbus, brews what they call Russian Imperial Stout. It's a dark,smooth, full bodied beer without Guiness's bitter after taste. 

If I wasn't sleep deprived this morning I would have rated it as my favorite beer. Sadly, it's seasonal and everytime I got to Barley's it's out of season. I have sometimes seen growlers in stores. I find it funny, but Wild Oats has an interesting mircobrew selection- including beer from Barley's. 

On a side note, for those interested in homebrewing, check out the Winemaker's Shop.(I think they are in Worthington) It's owned by the brewmaster from Barley's and his wife. She is very cool and very helpful.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Ruminator, try a Lawson Creek Vanilla Cream Ale, probably the sweetest tasting beer I've ever had. It was ok for something different but not something i could drink very often.


----------



## finburger (Apr 14, 2004)

Ruminator,

A couple weeks ago I got a 4-pack of a double chocolate stout. Good stuff. You could really taste the chocolate in it.

I must say I'm impressed with the quality of beer consumed by the people here. For myself, the quality went up as I started to drink less in an evening. For me, its no longer the quantity, but the quality.


Sorry - this post was meant to be a reply in the beer thread.


----------



## finburger (Apr 14, 2004)

Ruminator,

A couple weeks ago I got a 4-pack of a double chocolate stout. Good stuff. You could really taste the chocolate in it.

I must say I'm impressed with the quality of beer consumed by the people here. For myself, the quality went up as I started to drink less in an evening. For me, its no longer the quantity, but the quality.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Was that the double choc stout from the Youngs brewery out of jolly old England. If not I do recommend thiers as well, as well as any of thier beers. 

My personal favorites from them are "Old Nicks" (a barley wine that will knock you on your but and make you see things); "Dirty Dicks" and a classic "Oatmeal Stout". When I was working in the foodservie business, one of our beer reps was also a big fan of the Youngs Brewery , I swear he had a couple of six packs of assorted everytime he came out 

I know to get them I normally head to Andersons around Columbus, not sure who else carries them,


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

On another note, I use to like Honey Brown a lot, drank it like a fish when I went to BW3's when they first came to Columbus. 

Once when I was picking up a new keg I decided to get a keg of Honey Brown, thought I would be in heaven. Needless to say for some strange reason my friends didn't visit me that much the next month so I ended up drinking pretty much the entire thing myself. I was hating it by the time I got done, it was almost too sweet. I still order it every once in a while but have come to the conclusion that too much of it is a bad thing. 

Presently I have some Killians in the Keg and it is pretty good, but that is only because they where out of Molson Canadian. I am addicted to Canadian, I can drink it all day and never get tired of it. Don't care for it in the can, like it in the bottles, but love it in a Keg.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ruminator, if you want a sweet, chocolatey beer, try "Dragon Stout", if you can find it. 

Its a Jamaican stout beer, it is exactly the type of beer you seem to be looking for, although it might be a bit too strong tasting for you. Give a 6 pack a try sometime. Its VERY sweet, and it has the stout "chocolatiness".


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Look at the length of this thread. I know where all your priorities are  Anyways, HUDY DELIGHT FOREVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Michelob Ultra Light is my new favorite........................Good Beer flaovor, and low Carbs and Calories too..................

T


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My favorite beer is whatever somebody else is buying!  I'll drink it until you run out of $$$$


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Michelob is one of my favorites so I tried a Michelob Ultra and did not like it at all. It was like a mouth full of foam, too much carbination and I didnt think it had much flavor to it. I think after drinking so much dark beer not too many light beers taste good. Sam Adams is a pretty good light beer though.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Homebrew, imported dark or amber ales, Molson XXX, nothing american (watered down wizz water).


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> I am addicted to Canadian, I can drink it all day and never get tired of it. Don't care for it in the can, like it in the bottles, but love it in a Keg.


My name is Shawn Woerlein, aka: tpet96, and I am addicted to Molson Canadian.  I just had one out of the bottle Sean. Might have to have a few more. I think there is 6 left. 

For those who haven't tried it.....next time you are at a BW3's or some place that has Molson Canadian: The beer with the "twin label" technology, on tap......give it a shot. You'll be impressed


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Bud Lite at the bodyshop when paintin' or watchin' Nascar. Labatts Blue with a big ol' lemon shoved down it and a big bowl of cashews to slam the arterys shut while throwin' darts at the local watering hole. Oh yeah, don,t forget a fresh pack of Camels.  
Raider<><>


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This thread has inspired me, since I'm on vacation for the next week to do A HECK OF A LOT of research in this area. 

If anyone wants to go fish, if I have some time, PM me and we'll head out. Heck, if anyone wants to go out for a beer, let me know, and I'll meet you some place.

Carl


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

There are only 2 kinds of beer in the world - cold beer and free beer. My favorite is cold, free beer.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Pabst Blue Ribbon-Great Taste and filling


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Taking notes and will try all the recommendations. One at a time, though. One's been my limit since a particularly crazy year as a sophomore in high school.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

And how many of these beers can you drink and still be able to bait-up and cast without drawing blood on you or your fishing partner(s)?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Cincinnati has a rich tradition of beers. As a young lad I first started to drink Carlings Black Label  , then Barbarosa, then PBR...But Hudy Delight was always my favorite. especially on tap  ..........Blatz wide mouths were good also......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

> "But Hudy Delight was always my favorite. especially on tap."


First Macfish and now "DAKING". I'm beginning to see a pattern here  

Slip


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's called " Having good taste " Mikey Boy  But I believe you Ohio River catters prefer " Red White & Blue "  .................... DA KING !!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Just baaaarrrrhhhppppp!


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

Heineken Bottles


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

STROH'S always has been and always will be. Fussy in my old age.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

> And how many of these beers can you drink and still be able to bait-up and cast without drawing blood on you or your fishing partner(s)?


I don't know. I've never tried to find out.



> First Macfish and now "DAKING". I'm beginning to see a pattern here


Could there be a relation we don't know about?



> It's called " Having good taste " Mikey Boy  But I believe you Ohio River catters prefer " Red White & Blue "  .................... DA KING !!!


I'm not sure I agree with that: especially the "good taste" part. But are those beers free, and cold?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Having Bud Light tongiht, got 11 to finish off tongiht then I'm gonna pick up something different tomarow or one day next week, honey brown maye????


OGF BEER OUTING

SEPTEMBER '04


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

and if anyone in the centeral Ohio area wants to meet up for some wings and beer....or to catch fish hit me up


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I picked up a 12 of Hudy Delight today King  Gonna give it the go around Monday morning 

Went to RockBottom Brewery today in Cincinnati. After a few Pale Ale's, we decided to try one of their Cask-Conditioned Red Ale's. For those that don't know what that is, it's microbrew that has been "born" and aged in an old used Jim Beam Oak barrel. It is served at room temperature in a room temperature glass. I figured it was going to be more, so we waited until our last one to drink it and enjoy. I must say I was V E R Y impressed with it. Had a very strong citrus scent to it, a nice nutty color in a deep red, but yet was smooth as heck with a hint of vanilla. Same price as the regular brew. Definately going to be putting some more of that down on the next trip


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

100th REPLY!!!!


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i cant believe bud is losing to bud lite (water)   

i like the mexican and canadian variety beer... dos equis.... corona... labatt... molson ... etc but mostly drink regular budweiser ($)


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

OMG, Busch is lagging with 3 votes??? Well, maybe its time to try something different...


----------



## finburger (Apr 14, 2004)

The double chocolate stout was indeed from Young's brewery. 

Had some Sierra Nevada porter this weekend. Good stuff, but not one of the top porters.
In the Cincy area, Barrel House makes some excellent brew. Their porter is one of the best ever! Used to get their ale on tap at Dewey's pizza but Deweys quit carrying it. Too bad. There were times we went to Dewey's pizza just to get that ale. 

On a side note: I have an old fridge begging for a tap. I've priced the equipment but its pricey - around $200 for tap, hoses, regulator, tanks, etc. Anyone know where I can get the gear at a more reasonable cost?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Think I'm gonna try and find some Honey Brown tongiht and maybe some leinies, see in on Cold Pizza this morning, from northern Wisconson


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Somebody stole my vote   ....i think....or maybe I just don't remember. I've been on vacation with my "next" and I really don't remember opening this thread before today  , but I vote for Leinenkugel red (Wisconsin) or Labatt Blue purchased in Canada....BIG difference from the imported stuff.


----------



## Carpman_1977 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm, the perfect weekend: 

Sucked down 11 out of 12 from a 12 pack of Guinness on Friday night. 
Took on another 11 out 12 from a 12 pack of Honey Brown on Saturday.
(I really hated leaving things incomplete, but it was past 4 in the morning in both cases). 

Played some Texas hold 'em (came in second), played drinking games (heh, when you can get your "well endowed" wife AND her "almost as well endowed" friend to flash you for a 2 in A-hole, then you know it's a good night), and make another OGF'er pass out. No names will be given, unless money is exchanged.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I really like Nut Browns and Wheats..About my favorite Nut Browns are Moose Drool and Thirsty Dogs Nut brown. I
The only beers i really shy away from are those that are really hoppy..I just don't like the bittereness...But I'll drink em if thats all thats there.
Fore those of you in SW Ohio there is a Beer fest in Dayton every august. You pay 25 bucks to get it but the money goes to charity and there are usually at least 100 different brewers there handing out samples. When you buy your ticket you get 25 small tickets for beer samples and a glass...By about halfway thru they quit taking tickets and the beer flow freely...Its a great chance to sample some beers you otherwise my never see.


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

the cheapest


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Leinenkugels Original,Leinenkugels North Woods,Leinenkugels Red Lager,Leinenkugels Double Butt Bock,and the list goes on.A great line of beers to suit every taste. Take a tour if you're around Chippewa Falls and hit the local grocery to fill up your boat with cases of Leinenkugels at much lower prices then here in Ohio.  Lite Beer?  Whats That?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Leinenkugel Honey Weiss. I've never seen it around here, but I pick up a couple cases on my way to Minnesota for grouse and woodcock in October.

Excellent beer at Willoughby Brewery. Lost Nation Pale Ale, Willoughby Wheat, and others all brewed right there. Call me a cab.


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

I like to think of myself as a cheap beer connoiseur, meaning that limits me to American Style Lagers. Won't drink anything strongly advertised or overly mass produced - I have actually officially banned anyone from bringing Anheuser-Busch Beers (Bud/Busch/Michelob) into my house (the beer will be destroyed - I kid you not). Basically anything that comes in a can I like. However, I have to say that my favorite everyday cheapie is Coors Extra Gold. I think this was someone elses as well too (I want to say Shortdrift....). This is the best cheap American brew you will find. Nice dark and appealing color, a nice bitter taste that adds bite, but still the beer is refreshing. Goes down smooth too. Plus its a Coors product - Not highly popular, but still a good value. For $10.99 for a 30 Pack, you can't beat it.

Also, my sentimental favorite is Schaefer. Having a hard time finding some here in the Akron area. Drank it alot with my college buddies (Only 2 years out of OSU, but I miss those days) because we were on the mission to constantly try obscure cheap brews & convert others to our mad ways. I don't think the can has changed since the 1950's. Also, Black Label isn't that bad either, maybe a little sweet though. Again, for $4.49 a 12, what do you want. I also like Lone Star - the National Beer of Texas (yeah....mill that statement over for a minute....Texas....Nation....you get the idea.....) Best part about Lone Star is the card games under the caps or the puzzles - makes drinking interesting. In a pinch I'll drink High Life, but thats too mainstream for my blood.

I won't even get into my more refined tastes. If you are interested, check out my ratings on Ratebeer.com. Same screen name.....I got booted from there once for trashing a Great Lakes Brewing Co. beer because my rating was too far below the average. Isn't that the point of rating them - to express my opinion? Oh well........Give me a Schaefer.......

Jake


----------



## finburger (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW was it good! Its a scottish ale that is fermented with ripe elderberries. It is a strong black ale - 6.5% alcohol.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/C/COORS_MOLSON?SITE=NNCO&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

I swear if Coors changes the Canadian recipe....................... LOL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fin, where did you get that?


----------



## finburger (Apr 14, 2004)

I went on a pop run to the Party Source. I was looking over their beer selection and saw it. It was part of a 4-bottle collection of hsitoric ales from Scotland. 

It may be available in individual bottles at O'Bryans and some Krogers. I've seen other ales in those stores.

I had the ALBA last night. Its brewed with pine shoots instead of elderberries and is 7.5% alcohol. There was a definite pine after taste.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a Trappist Rochefort Tripel last night. Very smooth considering the 11.3% alcohol content.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Trappist Westvleteren alc.10.2% vol

That one was pretty darn good too. And that's an understatement. Belgian beer makers blow the Germans, English and Irish away.
If your wife likes chocolate it would be the perfect excuse to take her to Belgium. The pastry and confectionery makers are world class too. 
Ask Husky. His dad is a pastry baker from Belgium. That's why he's "husky".


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a bump...hopefully it will add focus.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

thread from the dead


sippin on a bud light right now


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

ICK!!! I hate beer! Or for that matter, anything that has alcohol in it. I just don't see how anyone could like the taste of it!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ick???  Reellady, you should try a hurricane that my next ex makes...you'd be dancin' to quite a different tune


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

LOL... "Next EX???" You're funny  
So, a hurricane huh? This doesnt taste like alcohol? What is in it?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Alcohol has the funny effect of tasting better and better the more you drink it.  

Seriously, my gin and tonics, I could drink them just for the taste. Taste like that old pop called 50/50 or lemony 7up. Trick is, go heavy on the lemon/limes at first and hold back on the gin a bit. After a few, crank up the gin and youll start talkin way too much.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

try a shot of jager


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD stuff


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Reel (HOT) Lady ...Yeah, Hurricanes are great...1 oz. Ciclon (I think it's pronounced cyclone) Rum infused with tequila. 3-4 ozs. fruit punch and a handful of ice. Put it in a blender and enjoy. We picked these up in Ebor City outside of Tampa....very tasty. Another is a Mojito (mo-HEE-toe), the signature drink at Doc Fords Rum Bar on Sanibel Is. Nobody makes then like they do, but it's worth a try. 4 oz.s white rum 2 T. spoons cane sugar, 3-4 mint leaves, 1 lime, ice and a splash of soda. In a pint size mason jar muddle the mint with the sugar to release the flavor of the mint add the rum and the juice from the lime, put the lid on the jar and shake untill the sugar is disolved. add the ice and shake a little more (gently) top off with a splash of soda and give it a little stir. garnish with a lime wedge.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lynda and I went out to eat at Max & Erma's tonight where I got one of their Christmas Ales from Great Lakes Brewing... Now that was a very nice ale. So nice I came home and went to their site to look it up. They add cinnamon and ginger to it, who'd a thunk it? Great taste.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

post from the dead.....lol


I may have to try that next time I'm at Max & Ermas ruminator


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll tell you what, you can't tell what the flavors are; it just tastes great and makes you wonder what they are.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Truth be known, there is no such thing as a bad beer....some are just better than others. Tough to beat Coors original, though.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Domestic beer Budweiser
Import Heineken


----------

